
Hit Me! A Developer’s Guide to Decentralized Ethereum Gambling - 16th_hop
https://medium.com/@antsankov/hit-me-a-developers-guide-to-decentralized-ethereum-gambling-2c37aac41a9b
======
davidgerard
He says it's slow, it's boring and you'll definitely lose your money, but it
nevertheless constitutes a "cool" example of a Dapp. ok.

